# Outback Style BBQ Sauce Question



## lowcountrygamecock

I posted this before the site went down but didn't get a chance to see if anyone had responded.  Does anybody have a recipe for an Outback Steakhouse style bbq sauce?  My wife LOVES outback's bbq sauce and wants me to try to figure out how they make it.  The recipe doesn't have to be just like outback but maybe something along those lines.  Even a storebought sauce would be good if someone has a good one that's close to theirs.  Thanks for the help.  I need to do something to get my wife interested in this new obsession of mine.


----------



## bbq bubba

Maybe if you explained Outback's BBQ sauce....

Didn't even know they had a smoker?


----------



## bassman

Just to give you something to do for a couple of hours, Google outback steakhouse recipes.  I didn't find the recipe you're looking for, but only spent about ten minutes.  Give it a whirl and see what pops up.


----------



## jdoe44

http://meemoskitchen.blogspot.com/20...back-ribs.html

I don't know if that's really helpful or what you're looking for.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Here's one you mkight try,it's a mild sweet one that one of my Aunts came up with......

1-cup real butter
1-cup (packed)brown sugar...either/or dark - light
1/4-cup (liquid) smoke(I know-YUK but for begginers,hey
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




1/4-cup Worchestershire Sauce
2-Tbls.,(FRESH) Lemon juice
64oz.(yes,4lbs. of Ketchup)(it comes in that size at a lot of grocers,and the cheaper , the better.)
Now, put ALL this into a heavy , non-corosive pan (like C.I.), and heat it slowly to get the butter melted.Stir it thouroughly and put in a container. It's Better the next day.

I do basically the same thing , BUT , I make my liquid smoke at home,but that's another story.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Hope this gets things off to a start... Oh, Trish says it is in it's own food group (she ears it on crackers)-->


----------



## goobi99

i believe they use cattlemans bbq sauce.i think thats what i remember seeing in the storeroom. you didnt hear this from me


----------



## packplantpath

Too funny
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  Cattlemans is pretty decent though.


----------

